# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Μπορώ να έχω περισσότερα από 2 κανάλια φωνής με Cosmote;

## xatzosd

Εγκατέστησα ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με rasPBX και 5 softphones(zoiper, microsip) σε γραφείο που έχει 2 κανάλια φωνής. Όλα δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να μπορώ να κάνω 3 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις. 
  Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ας πουμε να νοικιάσω άλλο ένα κανάλι φωνής από τον οτέ;
  Όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο το μόνο που μου έλεγαν είναι ότι δεν έχουν καμία ευθύνη για το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έκανα(το ξέρω ήδη αυτό) και ότι έχουν ένα πακέτο με 30 κανάλια φωνής και δικό τους τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που θα εγκαταστήσει τεχνικός τους.
  Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να επικοινωνήσει επιτυχώς για αυτό το θέμα με τον οτέ;

----------


## netblues

Δεν γίνεται

----------


## BillyVan

ο Οτε δινει 1 καναλι και 2 καναλια

τα 30 ειναι αρκετα ακριβα

Ισως να επαιρνες ενα αριθμο απο voip παροχο (modulus, ephone, yuboto).

----------


## astbox

Φτιάξε στην Modulus ένα λογαριασμό χωρίς αριθμό, στείλτους τον λογαριασμό του γραφείου και θα σου πατσάρουν τον αριθμό σαν callerid στις εξερχόμενες.
Έτσι θα έχεις δύο κανάλια για εισερχόμενες και τέσσερα για εξερχόμενες.
Αν θα έχεις δύο εισερχομένες στον ΟΤΕ θα έχεις άλλα δύο κανάλια από την Modulus για τις εξερχόμενες.

----------


## xatzosd

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτό μου ταιριάζει ακριβώς. Θα το έχω ως δεύτερο sip trunk στο trunk sequence των outbound routes και αν δεν υπάρχουν κανάλια του οτέ θα παίρνουν από εκεί. Είναι και χωρίς πάγιο. Να'σαι καλά astbox.

----------


## netblues

Εχουν παγιο και οι εξερχομενες χρεωνονται.  
Αλλα δεν ειναι απο τον οτε οπως ζητησες  :Smile:

----------


## astbox

Ναι έτσι θα το κάνεις αλλά όπως λέει ο netblues, η χρέωση είναι διαφορετική. Ίσως να δοκίμαζες να πάρεις και αριθμό από την Modulus, όλες τις εισερχόμενες στον ΟΤΕ να τις κάνεις προώθηση στον αριθμό της Modulus ώστε να μείνουν οι γραμμές ελεύθερες.
Έτσι θα βγαίνουν οι εξερχόμενες πάντα από τον ΟΤΕ που έχεις το πάγιο με τις απεριόριστες και δεν θα χρεώνεσαι στην Modulus. Κανονικά η κλήση που θα γίνεται προώθηση πέφτει κι αυτή στο πάγιο όποτε δεν θα χρεώνεσαι ούτε γι αυτή.
Καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ πριν κάνεις το παραπάνω σενάριο και να επιβεβαίωσεις πως χρεώνεται η προώθηση.

----------


## georgep138

Πάρε, άλλη μία γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, βάλτην σε ένα άλλο rasPBX και ένωσε τα δύο rasPBX

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εγκατέστησα ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με rasPBX και 5 softphones(zoiper, microsip) σε γραφείο που έχει 2 κανάλια φωνής. Όλα δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γίνεται να μπορώ να κάνω 3 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις. 
>   Υπάρχει δυνατότητα ας πουμε να νοικιάσω άλλο ένα κανάλι φωνής από τον οτέ;
>   Όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο το μόνο που μου έλεγαν είναι ότι δεν έχουν καμία ευθύνη για το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έκανα(το ξέρω ήδη αυτό) και ότι έχουν ένα πακέτο με 30 κανάλια φωνής και δικό τους τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που θα εγκαταστήσει τεχνικός τους.
>   Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να επικοινωνήσει επιτυχώς για αυτό το θέμα με τον οτέ;


καλημερα, χτες τα συζητουσα με φιλο οτε τεχνικο αυτα τα πραγματα.
Αν εχεις ηδη 2 καναλια, θες αλλη μια γραμμη δυστυχως, αλλιως εχει ενα επαγγελματικο πακετο με 30 και κανει χρυσαφι....
οπως σου ειπαν ειναι καλυτερα να παιξεις με ενα voip παροχο οπως πχ Modulus που ειναι φτηνα παιρνεις αλλο ενα νουμερακι και εχει και εκεινο 2 καναλια φωνης.
Γιατι για να πας σε αλλη μια γραμμη οτε κανει αρκετα χρηματα δεν αξιζει σιγουρα.
αν απο οτε ειναι απεριοριστα τα σταθερα μπορεις να κανεις εκτροπη στο αλλο οταν ειναι κατελλειμενα του οτε.
Ετσι δεν θα εχεις χρεωση μονο αν ειναι απεριοριστα ομως.

----------

